# Friday The 22Nd!



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

I've not been able to pry this one off my wrist since it's arrival on Tuesday.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm going with the CAF -


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)

My new arrival today.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Old faithful this morning on a new strap and buckle...


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

CWL C3 for me today:


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## MuckMonkey (Jul 29, 2012)

My first white faced diver-style. I'm quite liking it.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

French Friday...


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today:

Omega Speedsonic










Mark


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

starting with the spork to give it a wind before changing to the 5610 for an out of hours service tonight. at some point the timex for a quick workout too :sweatdrop:

 &  & 

hagwe


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Bulova Accutron 'Railroad Approved' today.


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi

sm300 today....










HAGWE -

Best - Neil


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

flame said:


>


That really is a watch to drool over Neil .... :yes:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Animal Zepher for me - it's rapidly becoming a firm favourite :thumbup:

Have a good weekend everyone - hopefully the horizontal snow will stop soon


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Seiko SARB017 Alpinist


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

The DA46 today...










HAGF!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)




----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

This all week.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Snow clearing and sledging with the boy today so cwc this morning.


----------



## donnywatch (Feb 28, 2013)

Acquired this off fleabay good daily beater.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

lewjamben said:


> CWL C3 for me today:


That is lovely!


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

The Oris today.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

this today , from woody many moons ago H


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

taffyman said:


> this today , from woody many moons ago H


 hi it was a nice watch looks good still imho .all the best woody.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Naturally, I`m wearing my new Monster (Lite)...

*Seiko SNZF45K1, cal. 7S36C, 23 Jewels*


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

It's a beautiful thing Mach....

I'm wearing this as I type










but will change to this when it arrives this morning....


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Sekonda today


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

Draygo said:


> The DA46 today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm loving this Draygo :yes:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm going to a funeral later so its going to be Rolex.

Seen off to the eternal afterlife in the presence of Mr Roland X. The ultimate tribute I think.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

My latest spur of the moment purchase.

The only problem is that now I have eyesight like Mr Magoo I can't actually read the time :wallbash:

I wonder if Roy could fit it with a cyclops 










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mutley said:


> My latest spur of the moment purchase.
> 
> The only problem is that now I have eyesight like Mr Magoo I can't actually read the time :wallbash:
> 
> ...


Daft bugger!










Actually, this explains why you can`t see how totally fugly the Monster is :rofl:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Mutley said:


> My latest spur of the moment purchase.
> 
> The only problem is that now I have eyesight like Mr Magoo I can't actually read the time :wallbash:
> 
> ...


thats about 9 1/2 stone isn't it


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Taking the Dino out for the first time in months this afternoon, think I will wear this:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Mutley said:


> My latest spur of the moment purchase.
> 
> The only problem is that now I have eyesight like Mr Magoo I can't actually read the time :wallbash:
> 
> ...


Pretty sure you drive through jumpwch on way to Caernarfon.i like it.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Rotundus said:


> thats about 9 1/2 stone isn't it





jaslfc5 said:


> Pretty sure you drive through jumpwch on way to Caernarfon.


Very funny :lol:



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Daft bugger!
> 
> Actually, this explains why you can`t see how totally fugly the Monster is :rofl:


Not funny 



jaslfc5 said:


> i like it.


Cheers Jason, it's actually not a bad little watch (chinese automatic jumphour movement) I just wish I could see it numbers :blind:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Dirty Habitz said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > The DA46 today...
> ...


Cheers DH. I must say I'm really liking this myself... :cheers:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Naturally, I`m wearing my new Monster (Lite)...
> 
> *Seiko SNZF45K1, cal. 7S36C, 23 Jewels*


    There goes the 7th seal... :fear:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Naturally, I`m wearing my new Monster (Lite)...
> ...


It`s a Monster Lite!!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'm still wearing the Cylon chastity belt's better looking brother!










Later,

William


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

This one today


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It`s a Monster Lite!!


Oh, sure! "It was only once and I was drunk..." 

I actually like it. How's the contrast between things? It's all very white but I guess I'm missing the 3d feeling of the dial.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

taffyman said:


> this today , from woody many moons ago H


Oooh!!

Taff- you have a good eye for a pretty watch- that's really nice :thumbsup:

I've had this one on for a few days now...

6602 manual wind though it's actually on a bracelet now..










John


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Livius de Balzac said:


> This one today


I'm liking that. Cool sepia photos too :thumbup:

Laco for me today


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Naturally, I`m wearing my new Monster (Lite)...
> ...


Trumpets! I can hear trumpets!!!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Naturally, I`m wearing my new Monster (Lite)...
> 
> *Seiko SNZF45K1, cal. 7S36C, 23 Jewels*


Someone call the authorities !!!! someone is impersonating Mac.... that's a monster !!!! .. :swoon:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

martinzx said:


> Sekonda today


Me too.

I like that model, 29 jewel auto, lovely.

I'm wearing a 17 jewel hand wind today:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Oris yet again for me. Enjoy the weekend all


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Giving this a charge for tonight.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Came to work in this;










Going home in this!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > It`s a Monster Lite!!
> ...


I`ll try and get an angle shot to show the depth 

As for the other comments, I`ll make it easy for you...

Cool B)










Fugly!! :yucky:










Simples!


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

dapper said:


>


Nice! :yes: I want one!!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice monster, Mach...(I was beginning to think you'd never get one :yes: ) It's prompted me to put my yellow one on tonight.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Cool B)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did you get the magic glasses that allow that subtle perceptual differentiation? :huh:

:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mach like the lite because it only withstands 10 ATM of water pressure. Much easier to kill


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool B)
> ...


Subtle, William? :blink:

You need to get your eyes tested :blind: :lol:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

apm101 said:


> lewjamben said:
> 
> 
> > CWL C3 for me today:
> ...


Why, thank you. Here's a better picture for your perusal:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> Mach like the lite because it only withstands 10 ATM of water pressure. Much easier to kill


Silly person ooh_lol: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


My appointment is for April 3rd. 

The thing that makes Seiko diver's watches cool, is the crown at 4 o'clock(ish), and the 5 sadly lacks that. The hour hand on both models is too short, I am a fan of Seiko 5's though. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> My appointment is for April 3rd.
> 
> The thing that makes Seiko diver's watches cool, is the crown at 4 o'clock(ish), and the 5 sadly lacks that. The hour hand on both models is too short, I am a fan of Seiko 5's though. :wink2:
> 
> ...


There are a number of gripes I have with the Monster`s looks but the crown guard is my main one, IMO it looks like a real after-thought :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> There are a number of gripes I have with the Monster`s looks


And the award for understatement of the year goes to........ :lol:


----------



## Stu1 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hope this works, my first image post if it has,

But not being to work today, so had my latest arrival on all day, my mkii Kingston, still loving it and not leaving the wrist anytime soon















[/img

stu


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Here you go Stu.


----------



## Stu1 (Oct 28, 2012)

jmm1 said:


> Here you go Stu.


Thanks for that,

Can you tell me where I went wrong, I followed a thread from roger about copying and pasting the IMG code from photo bucket into the thread, tried a test post the other day and when I previewed it the images came up, so i thought champion got this cracked and then did the same tonight and just the link appears! So frustrating


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

jmm1 said:


> Here you go Stu.


Love MkIIs.

And at least it's not another pic of a white dial Seiko 5 ;-)

Orient again for cooking and footy


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Stu1 said:


> Thanks for that,
> 
> Can you tell me where I went wrong, I followed a thread from roger about copying and pasting the IMG code from photo bucket into the thread, tried a test post the other day and when I previewed it the images came up, so i thought champion got this cracked and then did the same tonight and just the link appears! So frustrating


You simply missed the last " ] "


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

jmm1 said:


> Here you go Stu.


What model is that? Nassau?


----------



## Stu1 (Oct 28, 2012)

lewjamben said:


> Stu1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that,
> ...


Thanks mate, this has being driving me mad, I thought is was maybe because I usually use my iPad which does give you less options when posting, thanks again for your help


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Stu1 said:


> Thanks for that,
> 
> Can you tell me where I went wrong,


Missed off the bracket at the end of the link code 

It's easily done but Photobucket normally copies the link automatically if you click on it so you shouldn't have to copy it manually.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...and just to tease my friend Roger...


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Eat... Sleep... DRINK - Watches ! !


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Eat... Sleep... DRINK - Watches ! !


All temptations... hence the snake? (me trying to be clever too late in the day.... sorry...)


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > Eat... Sleep... DRINK - Watches ! !
> ...


Sure... why not...??!!

(It's only 16:30 here - late to the party, but not for heading out tonight)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> but not for heading out tonight)


Too early for that here too but work tomorrow... very tempted though :lol:


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > There are a number of gripes I have with the Monster`s looks
> ...


Thank you, thank you, it is a real honour to receive this prestigious award. I would like to thank my family, friends, forum members & of course Roy for their unstinting support :notworthy: :lol:

BTW, you`ll note that this post contains no white dialed Seiko 5 photographs


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Draygo said:


> The DA46 today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photo!

DA44 for me...



DA44_22small by wotsch2, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Off to bed soon so will be swapping over to this...

*Glycine Incursore Unitas 6497 17 Jewels*


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Off to bed soon so will be swapping over to this...


You're going early... see what a Monster does to you? :lol:

BTW, thanks for the other photos before, though about the the thank you but forgot to write it down :sweatdrop:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Miterant said:


>


What strap is that, please?


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > There are a number of gripes I have with the Monster`s looks but the* crown guard is my main one*, IMO it looks like a real after-thought :thumbsdown:
> ...




*The crown guard?! *
​


*Look at the awkward, stumpy hands (shudder)! *
​


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

wotsch said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > The DA46 today...
> ...


Will you two leave it out with the Damasko's, you'll have me reaching for my flexible friend :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Dirty Habitz said:


> Will you two leave it out with the Damasko's, you'll have me reaching for my flexible friend :lol:


Soooo... it's still only flexible?


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Miterant said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It's a Handmade strap.

Hand made by Me. :yes:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Dirty Habitz said:


> Will you two leave it out with the Damasko's, you'll have me reaching for my flexible friend :lol:


You wouldn't regret it if you did... 

-wotsch


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

wotsch said:


> Dirty Habitz said:
> 
> 
> > Will you two leave it out with the Damasko's, you'll have me reaching for my flexible friend
> ...


x2 of course!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> x2 of course!


You might if you had to use it properly later... we aren't 20 anymore


----------

